# Test Drive Unlimited 2 discussion



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 8, 2011)

*img41.imageshack.us/img41/6/testdriveunlimited2asto.jpg


Chase glory from behind the wheel of the most exclusive performance cars and take the race online to challenge rivals around the world. Customise your life as you tear through the streets and kick up dust off-road on the sun-kissed islands of Ibiza and Hawaii.


*System Requirements*


Minimum

Operating System:Windows XP SP3, Vista SP2, Windows 7
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo 2.2GHz or AMD Athlon X2 4400+
RAM: 2GB
Video:NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX/ ATI Radeon HD 3870 or faster *,
Sound: DirectX 9.0c-compatible
Hard Disk free space:18 GB
Peripherals:Keyboard, Mouse
Other:Internet Connection required for online activation, Internet Broadband Connection, Microsoft .NET 3.5 required

Recommended

Operating System: Windows XP SP3, Vista SP2, Windows 7
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo 3.0GHz or AMD Phenom II X2 555 (3GHz)
RAM:2GB
Video:Nvidia GeForce GTX 280 / ATI Radeon HD 4870
Sound: DirectX 9.0c-compatible
Hard Disk:18 GB
Peripherals: Keyboard, Mouse or Microsoft Xbox 360 Controller™ for Windows®
Other: Internet Connection required for online activation, Internet Broadband Connection, Microsoft .NET 3.5 required


----------



## IronCruz (Feb 10, 2011)

List of Cars in TDU2

AC
1967 AC 427

Alfa Romeo
2010 Alfa Romeo MiTo Quadrifoglio Verde
2005 Alfa Romeo Brera Italia Independent
2007 Alfa Romeo 8C Competizione 
2009 Alfa Romeo 8C Spider

Ariel
2006 Ariel Atom 300 Supercharged

Ascari
2007 Ascari A10
2005 Ascari KZ1 R Limited Edition

Aston Martin
2010 Aston Martin V12 Vantage Carbon Black Edition
2008 Aston Martin DBS Coupe
2010 Aston Martin DBS Carbon Black Edition
2010 Aston Martin One-77
2009 Aston Martin V12 Vantage
2007 Aston Martin DB9 Coupe
2007 Aston Martin DB9 Volante
2008 Aston Martin V8 Vantage

Audi
2010 Audi R8 Spyder 5.2 FSI Quattro
2010 Audi Q7 V12 TDI Quattro
2008 Audi Q7 V12 TDI Quattro - TDU2 Inuit Edition
2010 Audi TT-RS Roadster
2009 Audi S3
2010 Audi RS5 Coupe
2010 Audi R8 5.2 FSI Coupe
2010 Audi TTS Coupe
2010 Audi RS6 Avant
2010 Audi S5 Coupe

Bugatti
2010 Bugatti Veyron 16.4 Centenaire
2010 Bugatti Veyron Super Sport
2010 Bugatti Veyron 16.4 Grand Sport Sang Bleu
2010 Bugatti Veyron 16.4
2010 Bugatti Veyron 16.4 Grand Sport

Caterham
2010 Caterham Superlight R500
2008 Caterham CSR 260

Chevrolet
2010 Chevrolet Camaro 2SS
1957 Chevrolet Corvette (C1)
2010 Chevrolet Camaro LS Cynergy Green Edition
2010 Chevrolet Camaro 1LT

Citroen 
1967 Citroen 2 CV

Dodge
2006 Dodge Charger SRT8
2008 Dodge Viper SRT10

Ferrari
1985 Ferrari 308 GTS Quattrovalvole
2010 Ferrari 458 Italia
2010 Ferrari 599 GTB Fiorano
2010 Ferrari 599 GTO
2010 Ferrari 612 Scaglietti
2010 Ferrari California
2004 Ferrari Enzo
2009 Ferrari F430 Scuderia
2009 Ferrari F430 Scuderia Spider 16M
2009 Ferrari FXX Evoluzione
2007 Ferrari 612 Sessanta
2009 Ferrari 599 GTB Fiorano China Edition
1973 Ferrari Dino 246 GTS

Ford
2005 Ford GT
1968 Ford Mustang Fastback
2011 Ford Mustang GT
2010 Shelby GT500

Ginetta
2010 Ginetta F400

Gumpert
2008 Gumpert Apollo Sport

Hummer
2007 Hummer H3

Jaguar
2010 Jaguar XKR Speed Pack / Black Pack
2010 Jaguar XKR 
1955 Jaguar D-Type
1968 Jaguar E-Type

Koenigsegg
2008 Koenigsegg CCXR Edition

Lancia
1993 Lancia Delta HF Integrale Evoluzione II

Land Rover
2010 Land Rover Range Rover Sport HSE

Lotus
1981 Lotus Esprit S3
2010 Lotus Evora
2008 Lotus 2-Eleven

McLaren
2011 McLaren MP4-12C

Mercedes-Benz
2009 Mercedes-Benz ML 63 AMG
1954 Mercedes-Benz 300 SL GullWing
2010 Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren Stirling Moss
2010 Mercedes-Benz SLK 55
2009 Mercedes-Benz SLR 722 S Roadster
2009 Mercedes-Benz CLK 63 AMG Black Series
2010 Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG

Nissan
2009 Nissan 370Z Optional Parts
2007 Nissan GT-R R35
2009 Nissan 370Z

Pagani
2008 Pagani Zonda Cinque
2010 Pagani Zonda Tricolore Coupe
2005 Pagani Zonda F
2007 Pagani Zonda F Roadster
2002 Pagani Zonda C12S Roadster

RUF
2010 RUF RT 12 
2006 RUF RK Spyder
2005 RUF RGT
2000 RUF RTurbo

Shelby
1965 Shelby Cobra Daytona Coupe

Spyker
2010 Spyker C8 Aileron
2010 Spyker C12 Zagato
2010 Spyker C8 Aileron Spyder
2010 Spyker D8 Peking-to-Paris

Subaru
2006 Subaru Impreza WRX STI Sedan

TVR
2006 TVR Sagaris

Volkswagen
2009 Volkswagen Touareg V10 TDI
1967 Volkswagen Beetle
2010 Volkswagen Golf GTI

Weismann
2003 Wiesmann Roadster MF3





BTW What Kind of Game is this *Simulation* or *Arcade*?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 10, 2011)

Simulation.


----------



## IronCruz (Feb 10, 2011)

Atleast like Hot Pursuit?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 10, 2011)

Nope. Its a simulator with forgiving controls. This game is quite unique comes close to nothing.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 22, 2011)

If you've played Test Drive Unlimited 1 and liked it, you'll love this one too.

Put it simply, it's kind of a cross between The Sims and a Massively Multiplayer Online Racing Game. You can buy clothes for your avatar , new buildings to stay in (redecorate them as well; they also provide you with parking space for your vehicles), gamble at the casino , e.t.c . There are single player and multiplayer races.

Races are divided into a bunch of classes :

C-Classic
A-Asphalt
B-Offroad

You need to get the driving license first for each discipline from their respective driving schools. So you'll have A7,A6,A5 e.t.c licenses that let you drive higher grade of cars.


There's a total of 2 islands , Ibiza and Hawaii. Both of them are quite extensively detailed with plenty of side roads disappearing into the wild. It costs around Rs.1800~ (40$ on steam) but is totally worth it. Best part of the game would probably be issuing insta-challenges to any player you meet on the road by simply flashing your headlights.

The game also pays good attention to some minor details. For example, if you're driving the Bugatti Veyron (goes upto 407 km/hr) and brake hard and stop , you'll notice the wheels have actually turned RED due to the heat.

I could stay and give you an extended review, but I'm at work now lol. Have to finish this web application


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> Nope. Its a simulator with forgiving controls. This game is quite unique comes close to nothing.


Hmm Like Grid ??
I think Grid was also a semi simulator. I am specially talking about controls only not anything else. What it is like???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 22, 2011)

Gird was a perfect simulator. You might feel difference in controlling because of the physics engine. But, grid controls are no way forgiving, except if you turn on all the assists.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2011)

So what it test drive unlimited 2 controls like???


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 22, 2011)

^^ Dunno about TDU2, but TDU1, i like the controls. It feels like driving a real car. I guess the price of TDU2 will not that high....


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2011)

^^ Then I may try TDU 2. Going to watch the reviews and trailers.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 22, 2011)

TDU2 controls are like mix of Aracde and simulation. It is almost like arcade, but we have to take care of traction while turning and on dirt roads. And also there is ample amount of anti steering to do. These all come in only on Pro and Hardcore mode. In beginner setting, cars feel almost like arcade racer. 

I played it and ditched it after couple of hours. It was fun for a while.. but there were so many bugs and performance issues. So, couldn't stand it after playing for couple of hours.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2011)

So I shouldn't give it a shot??? I loved NFS HP, Dirt 2, blur, split sce.
So would I enjoy it or not???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 22, 2011)

I can't say for sure. I dtiched it coz of busy schedule.. (TWFC2, Bulletstorm, TV shows, DeadSpace, etc). And game's Bugs and Performances added to that.

Give it a shot. Its a unique game.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> And game's Bugs and Performances added to that.


Can you please name some bugs and performance issues you faced??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 22, 2011)

I just tried it. Meh. 6.5/10. I don't like partying on a boat in a racing game. :\


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:
			
		

> I don't like partying on a boat in a racing game. :\


LOL. Seriously you have drive a boat in racing game. Nah man I am not giving it a try.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 22, 2011)

gameranand said:


> LOL. Seriously you have drive a boat in racing game. Nah man I am not giving it a try.



Uh.. I think you misread that. The game's intro shows your character partying on a boat , that's all. It's a pretty long intro, but it lets you drive a Ferrari early on.

And yes, the game does have some bugs...such as being unable to login to the servers occasionally (this should actually be fixed today). Controls aren't as good as TDU1 (you'll need to tweak controller settings a bit) , but the next patch should address this.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2011)

^^ Oh. So there are no bugs in offline mode.I mean singleplayer????


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 22, 2011)

I ran into ample amount of bugs in Single Player as well. Most of them are with AI.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 23, 2011)

Bugs are there, but nothing gamebreaking. The AI is quite easy to beat, just like in TDU1 . Anyway, that's not the point of TDU2...you're supposed to go do multiplayer races  . Human opponents are far more challenging.


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2011)

Framerate is absolutely $hit, game looks worse than Burnout Paradise but runs worse than Dirt 2 or NFSHP, can't hit 30 fps maxed out in city, have to drop some settings to medium, game looks really ordinary, car handling is crap, no proper damage modeling(hit a tree at 200kph, bumper came loose), muscle cars spin way too much, no proper drift mechanics, 2/10(that's pushing it).

PS: The story sucks, racing games should either have no story(NFSHP, Dirt 2) or have a good one(NFSMW/Carbon).


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 5, 2011)

^^ Whoa ,whoa  slow down tkin. If you've already played the TDU1 , then you already know that there is no story in this game. It's just about plain racing and test driving cars D) and free roaming. Believe me, you cannot add this into your hardcore racing games list. It's not that genre.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2011)

^^ Whats the genre of this game then. Hell I can't even find a good genre for this sh11ty game. Its a total bullshit just driving around without any motivation or something. At least paradise was damn so it was fun to roam around in that game but not in this.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 5, 2011)

^^ Just driving. Not racing or crashing type.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2011)

Hell I can do that in each and every racing game then why the **** would anyone should buy this game. And if I have to just roam around nothing beats Paradise City and NFS MW, HP.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 5, 2011)

^^ This is how i felt when i first played TDU1. Kinda boring after few hours as the races are repetitive and no sync with story(if any).


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 5, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Hell I can do that in each and every racing game then why the **** would anyone should buy this game. And if I have to just roam around nothing beats Paradise City and NFS MW, HP.



Nope. Its not like that. Its about riding expensive cars, being on a TV, owning villas, widening  your network, etc. Its not about winning races. 

Liked TDU1, would have liked this one too, if there weren't any bugs and performance issues.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 5, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Nope. Its not like that. Its about *riding expensive cars*, being on a TV, owning villas, widening  your network, etc. Its not about winning races.
> 
> Liked TDU1, would have liked this one too, if there weren't any bugs and performance issues.



The only reason i played the game. Go all showrooms all over the island and test drive almost all cars and bought around 50+cars.


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Whats the genre of this game then.


Midtown Madness.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 5, 2011)

^^ Thats a different game buddy. I loved that game.....


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Thats a different game buddy. I loved that game.....


Same here. But Midtown Madness (I don't mean the original game here) doesn't appeal most in 2011.


----------



## tkin (Mar 5, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Whoa ,whoa  slow down tkin. If you've already played the TDU1 , then you already know that there is no story in this game. It's just about plain racing and test driving cars D) and free roaming. Believe me, you cannot add this into your hardcore racing games list. It's not that genre.


Well this game is definitely from the worthless genre, uninstalled it right away, car handling is bad, physics are worse, damage modeling however takes the cake.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2011)

ico said:
			
		

> Midtown Madness.


I played that game and loved it but not this.



			
				tkin said:
			
		

> Well this game is definitely from the worthless genre, uninstalled it right away, car handling is bad, physics are worse, damage modeling however takes the cake.


I also did the same thing in first 1/2 hour of gameplay.


----------

